# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Уязвимость в CMS Drupal и Wordpress

## Val_Ery

Пользователям, чьи сайты созданы с использованием Друпал или Вордпресс рекомендуется в срочном порядке обновить свои "движки" до последней версии.

Специалист по безопасности компании Salesforce.com Nir Goldshlager сообщил о XML-уязвимости, способной привести к недоступности Вашего ресурса.
Метод - XML Quadratic Blowup Attack. 
Запущенный на одной машине скрипт может практически мгновенно "уронить" Ваш ресурс.

Командами вышеуказанных движков были выпущены обновления безопасности, закрывающие эту уязвимость.
Детали здесь:
 - http://thehackernews.com/2014/08/mil...nd-drupal.html
 - твит: https://twitter.com/nirgoldshlager
 - Вордпресс http://wordpress.org/news/2014/08/wordpress-3-9-2/
 - Друпал https://www.drupal.org/SA-CORE-2014-004

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

